# New and need help with esc I have



## Bandit6388 (Dec 22, 2015)

First off just got my first traxxas bandit Vxl got it used came with a reventon speed passion stock club race esc and the motor all it says on it is C B A just like that and I also got a led program box with it need to know if this setup is worth messing with or just get a new setup it works fine as far as operations but just don't know much thanks for any help


----------



## racer18 (Jan 5, 2004)

All depends on what you're doing with it, but if it's functional I'd suggest sticking with it until there is a reason to replace it. Speed Passion is a reputable brand name so you should be in good shape as long as it was taken care of properly. For the A-B-C labeling on the motor, you'll find that on every brushless motor. You'll also find the motor wires labeled that way on the ESC itself. Match the wires up between the 2 and you're all set.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Bandit6388 said:


> First off just got my first traxxas bandit Vxl got it used came with a reventon speed passion stock club race esc and the motor all it says on it is C B A just like that and I also got a led program box with it need to know if this setup is worth messing with or just get a new setup it works fine as far as operations but just don't know much thanks for any help


It should work but using the Traxxas VXL motor will put the esc at it's limits. The esc you have is good to 9.5t on 2s and if I remember right the VXL is about a 10.5t motor.


----------



## Bandit6388 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a pic of the motor on my profile not sure how to post pics here


----------



## Bandit6388 (Dec 22, 2015)

Just found out I have a hackmoto motor from yeah racing


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

ThrottleKing said:


> It should work but using the Traxxas VXL motor will put the esc at it's limits. The esc you have is good to 9.5t on 2s and if I remember right the VXL is about a 10.5t motor.


if the esc is rated for a 9.5t it will run the aforementioned 9.5t and higher I.E. 10.5, 13.5 17.5 21.5


----------

